# ethanol free gas location map for ohio



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

http://pure-gas.org/index.jsp?stateprov=OH


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

thanks. hopefully more stations will carry it if they bump up the ethanol


----------



## Sculpin67 (Dec 11, 2007)

If anyone knows of a place not on the list, please report it here and on the web site. I need a place closer to downtown Cleveland...


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

Hard to believe that ethanol free gasoline is existing anywhere in Ohio.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

They missed gem beach on the list.....


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Carpman,
Where is the gas available at Gem Beach?
by auto or boat?

Thank you for letting us know. I can't believe the marinas don't use ethynol free gas. I wouldn't mind paying the extra $.75 per gallon more if I know it was ethynol free. 

Well, maybe I still would mind.

Thank you,
Rickerd


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

Very cool post. Thank you for the info. I had no idea that alum marina had ethanol free gas.


----------



## razu (Jun 19, 2006)

i was told dutch harbor has it but that was second hand info maybe someone can confirm


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

nothing in Columbus?? I see the marina at Alum Creek....makes me cry just thinking of paying that price


----------

